# AX860i Lüftergeräusche



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AX860i Lüftergeräusche*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi Bioschnitzel,
> 
> ich nutze auch ein AX860i und kann deine Beobachtungen mit dem Originallüfter bei bis ~60% Last nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bewege mich mit meinem System um die 500W Marke unter Volllast. Lautstärke ist natürlich subjektiver Natur einzuordnen und der *Netzteillüfter des AX860i ist nicht in der Ultra-Silent Kategorie einzuordnen*



Danke Bluebird für deine Antwort, 
ich hoffe ich bringe den Thread nicht OT wenn ich mich einklinke. 

Also der Lüfter der Verbaut wird ist ja dieser:
Yateloon D12BH-12

Dieser ist alles andere als leise oder hochwertig, du hast es also noch sehr "nett" ausgedrückt, aber das kann man mMn nicht schönreden sowas in ein 200€+ Netzteil einzubauen. 
Selbst auf niedrigster Drezahl (40% in Corsair link) rauscht er schon und ist aus dem PC herauszuhören (alle anderen Lüfter in meinem PC sind absolut still). Ab 50% dann schon laut und darüber brauchen wir nicht reden, da wird es schwer einen lauteren Lüfter zu finden  



Bluebeard schrieb:


> bei >65% Last und hat bei Ultra-Silent Systemen tatsächlich das Polling "Problem" welches ein leises klacken verursachen kann. Dies betrifft das AX760i/860i/1200i. Sofern man aber ein wenig Umgebungsgeräusche hat, fällt einem dies nicht mehr auf meiner Meinung nach. Ich persönlich höre es nicht heraus, hab aber in der Regel auch zumindes leise Musik laufen oder Game mit Kopfhörern. Im Idle und normalen Office/Windows-Betrieb kann man auch den Lüfter über Corsair Link auf 40% stellen und das ist nicht störend. Das ein Lüfter bei 100% Geräusche verursacht ist normal. Das macht so ziemlich jedes Netzteil mit einem Lüfter.



Ich bin nicht der einzige wenn man danach im Internet sucht den das klackern im Idle nervt. Gibt einfach nichts schlimmeres als alle 10sek ein "klick". Gerade wenn man im Idle sich bei etwas konzentrieren muss stört es gewaltig. Das ist zu einfach gelöst, warum liegt im Idle überhaupt Spannung an damit der Lüfter mit dem andrehen kämpft? Hätte man das nicht ebenfalls bei einem so teuren Netzteil nicht besser lösen können? 

Das tolle ich das bei meiner Config das Netzteil sich nicht entscheiden konnte ob Lüfter an oder aus beim Witcher zocken. Das nervt nochmal mehr. Hatte es dann erst auf eine feste Drehzahl eingestellt, aber irgendwann regt einen das so auf, wenn man jedes mal nach dem Spielen wieder in Corsair Link den Lüfter wieder abschalten muss. 
Da mir mein Kumpel das Netzteil günstig verkauft hat (war Nagelneu aus der RMA, sogar noch eingeschweißt) war mir die Garantie nicht wichtig, die hätte eh nicht mein Problem gelöst. Daher lieber selber ein viel hochwertigeren Lüfter eingebaut. Natürlich alle Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen und vorher informiert wie der Lüfter angeschlossen war. Ich habe ihn sauber mit einem passenden Adapter verbaut (lässt sich also wunderbar in Corsair Link steuern bzw das Netzteil steuert ihn weiterhin selbst) und der Lebensdauer kommt es auch zugute, da es nun nicht mehr so warm wird wie vorher. Die Eloop sind selbst bei 100% deutlich leiser als der verbaute Yateloon auf 40%. 
Und davor hatte ich immer Seasonic und Be Quiet Netzteile. Diese sind egal ob unter Last oder Idle nicht zu hören gewesen, genauso wie mein AX860i jetzt nach dem Umbau, es geht also auch anders 




Bluebeard schrieb:


> Von einem Austausch des Lüfters würde ich zudem auch abraten. Einerseits kann man gehörig eine gewischt bekommen (Lebensgefahr!), andererseits erlischt die 7 Jahre Garantie. Wenn einem das mögliche Klacken zu sehr Sorgen macht, greift man zum HXi oder RMi.
> 
> Grüße




Wie gesagt, hab es günstig vom Kumpel als Neuware bekommen. Andernfalls hätte ich mir ein Bequiet gekauft. Leistung muss nicht immer mit hoher Lautstärke verbunden sein, beides zu vereinen ist der Trick 


Aber ansonsten muss ich das Netzteil loben, bis auf den Lüfter ist es sehr hochwertig und die beigelegten Kabel sind super (da kann sich Bequiet bei euch ordentlich was abgucken!).


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Vielen Dank für deine Meinung und es freut mich sehr, dass du nach deinem Umbau auch zufrieden mit der Leistung des Netzteiles bist. 

Die Warnung zum Umbau muss ich geben. Es ist nun mal Lebensgefährlich und kann bei falscher Vorgehensweise neben dem Garantieverlust zudem auch zu Problemen führen.

Das YL Lüfter als besonders schlecht und minderwertig dargestellt werden ist mir bekannt. Ob das nun so richtig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier geschrieben. Meiner Meinung nach absolut unberechtigt. Die kugelgelagerten YL sind alles andere als minderwertig und billig sind diese auch nicht. Die Meinung gehen hier aber, wie du ja schon verdeutlichst, weit auseinander. Du und mehrere Personen hier und auch in anderen Foren haben ganz klar eine unantastbare Meinung gebildet und das ist auch absolut kein Problem meinersteits. Ich habe meine und das hat von meiner Seite aus auch nichts mit schönreden zu tun, bzw. dem hier vorgeworfenen schönreden weil ich für Corsair arbeite. Ich nutze das Netzteil selbst und habe auch schon zig andere mit YL Lüftern (auch die böse Sleeve Kategorie) benutzt und bin auch empfindlich/empfänglich für Störgeräusche. Corsair testet die Geräuschentwicklung in unabhängigen Laboren und entsprechend wird hinter den Testresultaten gestanden. Dass man auch mal die Produkte der Konkurrenz gegentestet, liegt hier nahe.

Ich bestreite nicht, dass das Klacken in einigen Konfigurationen nervig ist und auch Usern den Verstand rauben kann. Der Lüfter wird in regelmäßigen Abständen geprüft, um bei einem Fehler dessen entsprechend reagieren zu können. Beim AX1500i, den neueren HXi, und den neuen RMi wurde der Algorithmus zur Reaktion des Lüfters verbessert und das Prüfen dessen tritt nicht in der Form auf. Die anderen NT-Serien mit Semi-Passiv Lösungen sind hier unauffällig.

Wie gesagt, ich habe mit meinem Stock AX860i keine Probleme und ich kann bei 40% Lüfterseinstellung diesen nicht aus dem System heraushören. Es geht auch so, aber jeder muss da selbst urteilen. Gibt ja so einige Faktoren die hier eine Rolle spielen. Ich stelle meinen Lüfter z.B. auf 40%, höre diesen dabei nicht und er dreht bei Bedarf schneller. An die 100% geht er aber nicht, bzw. dass muss ich selbst bei 100% GPU/CPU Last mal hinbekommen. Wenn man natürlich wieder auf Passiv schalten möchte, dann muss man schon rechts auf das Corsair Link Icon im Infobereich klicken und dann mit Links auf ein anderes abgespeichertes Profil. Mich persönlich stört dieser Schritt wenig, aber bringt mich auf eine gute Idee die automatische Profilumschaltung je nach aktiver Anwendung wie bei der Tastatur-Software mit einzubinden. Werde ich vorschlagen  

Das die Konkurrenzprodukte bei Idle und Last lautlos sind, hat mich in Anbetracht unserer Tests in den unabhängigen Laboren gerade etwas zum schmunzeln gebracht. Leider werden wir die Daten aber nicht zu Gesicht bekommen 

Wer zum AX760i, AX860i, AX1200i oder einem anderen unserer Netzteile greift und gar nicht damit klar kommt, bzw. unzufrieden ist, soll sich einfach mal bei uns melden. Wir finden schon eine zufriedenstellende Lösung.

Wenn noch weiterer Diskussionsbedarf besteht, pack ich ab #21 die Posts in einen neuen Thread. Wird sonst zu OT hier.

Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Corsair HX750 plötzlich sehr laut*

Du nimmst die Kritik ja ganz sportlich, finde ich super! 

Die Idee mit der Profilumschaltung ist eine Super Sache, auch wenn ich sie nicht mehr benötige. Aber vielen mit den gleichen Problem könnte es helfen. 
Aber bei der Link-Software muss eh noch viel getan werden, ist ja nicht mal komplett auf Deutsch übersetzt bis jetzt  (an manchen Stellen Wort-Wörtlich übersetzt oder gar Niederländisch ). 

Bei vielen wird der PC sicherlich lauter sein als das Netzteil, aber bei mir war es leider nicht so. 


Mal eine andere Sache, ist es normal das das Netzteil beim Abschalten ein lautes "klonk" macht? Das hatte ich bisher bei noch keinem Netzteil, war aber schon von ersten Tag an vorhanden. 
Falls normal, warum tut es das?  

Kannst es gern in einem anderen Thread ausgliedern, danke für dein Feedback!


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AX860i Lüftergeräusche*

Danke. Kritik ist wichtig und ich denke wenn man sich die Entwicklung, die Corsair im Netzteilsegment gemacht hat, anschaut, wird man erkennen können das es vorwärts geht und wir euer Feedback beherzigen.

Das "Klonk" beim Abschalten ist ein Relais welches umschaltet. Kann mal lauter, leiser oder lautlos ausfallen und ist kein Grund zur Besorgnis.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: AX860i Lüftergeräusche*

Alles klar, finde ich ja nicht schlimm, kannte das nur bisher von keinem Netzteil


----------

